# Any solver software with methods ?



## povlhp (Aug 3, 2021)

Is there any software out there that can solve a cube for me using a given method (say CFOP or Roux), step by step. i.e. cross, F2L, OLL, PLL and FB, SB, CMLL, LSE - possible with EOLR as a middle step.
Preferable I could limit algorithms/ moves allowed at each phase.

So basically getting the optimal solve for my method and skill level (say 2-look OLL + PLL).

Looked at the old Cube Explorer, it is written in Pascal, thus not easily portable. And it tries to generate a 20-24 solution only. 
Since cross is only 8 moves, and Roux FB is only 9 - max, it should be possible to do with raw power. Last pair of roux SB should be max 10, so I assume that is upper bound on any F2L pair as well. From here things gets easier, as we are using algorithms.


----------



## jkx9 (Aug 3, 2021)

This is actually a really interesting idea! I've been working on an application for cubing (obviously) and this actually could be a viable feature to put in.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 3, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Is there any software out there that can solve a cube for me using a given method (say CFOP or Roux), step by step. i.e. cross, F2L, OLL, PLL and FB, SB, CMLL, LSE - possible with EOLR as a middle step.
> Preferable I could limit algorithms/ moves allowed at each phase.
> 
> So basically getting the optimal solve for my method and skill level (say 2-look OLL + PLL).
> ...


HARCS


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 3, 2021)

The closest thing I can think of at the moment is the HEYKUBE. If you scramble it, it solves it using lbl. But I don't know anything else like that.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 3, 2021)

@povlhp 


Cubing Forever said:


> HARCS











HARCS (JARCS Replacement) - Cube Solver


JARCS ("Just Another Rubik's Cube Solver") was one of the greatest utilities available to the community, and I doubt anyone who used it would disagree. For those that don't know, it was an online program that would solve the first couple steps of the major (and minor) speedsolving methods...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## GRVigo (Aug 3, 2021)

If you want CFOP method you have this windows app: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...a-given-scramble-using-the-cfop-method.79349/

Now I'm working in add Roux, Petrus, Layer-by-Layer and ZZ methods, and I expect that will be ready soon (as free software).


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm thinking of making a solver that does ZZ.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 4, 2021)

I can't make one since I don't code/progam.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 4, 2021)

1. Go to cstimer
2. open tools
3. Click solver
4. click cross to F2L solver
5. click the acn button
6. go to speedcubedb
7. click 1LLL
8. Identify which OLL case you get
9. click on that OLL case
10. Find 1LLL
11. go back to acn, do pre and post auf before/after the 1LLL


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 4, 2021)

Example: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=z2_//_orientation_ U-_F2_L-_B_D-_B_F-_//_Cross U2_F-_U2_F__//_F2L-1 L2_U-_L-_U_L2_//_F2L-2 L_B_U_B-_L-_//_F2L-3 U_B2_R-_U-_R_U_B2_//_F2L-4 U2_R_U_R-_U_R_U-_R-_F-_U2_F_R_U_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_U2&setup=L2_D2_F2_U_R2_D_F2_R2_U-_R2_D-_L_D-_R_D-_B-_U2_F_R-
The closest thing I know to a software that does these things.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 4, 2021)

Interesting question. Thanks for raising this. I would like to know if there is such a software that can show me how do Roux block building. I know I am slow, but I think there has to be an easier way. After weeks of learning basic Roux and lots of practice, it is still taking me 45 to 60 seconds just to complete those blocks.


----------



## PiKeeper (Aug 4, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Interesting question. Thanks for raising this. I would like to know if there is such a software that can show me how do Roux block building. I know I am slow, but I think there has to be an easier way. After weeks of learning basic Roux and lots of practice, it is still taking me 45 to 60 seconds just to complete those blocks.


This is a nice website you can mess around with:





Onionhoney's Roux Trainers


Roux trainer collection for all your cubing needs




onionhoney.github.io


----------



## povlhp (Aug 4, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Interesting question. Thanks for raising this. I would like to know if there is such a software that can show me how do Roux block building. I know I am slow, but I think there has to be an easier way. After weeks of learning basic Roux and lots of practice, it is still taking me 45 to 60 seconds just to complete those blocks.



I am a Roux solver (started cubing in December, learned CFOP, then Roux and stayed with roux).
I have been using the Cubegrass block trainer somewhat. https://cubegrass.appspot.com/block_trainer/ - Doing first block, 4 moves. That alone has helped a lot. I now do FB in 8-13 moves when doing fast solves. Remember to do lots of slow solves.
My next step is to get my SB better. Often uses around 23-25 moves.

And the HARCS software actually works.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 4, 2021)

Big Thank You, to all those who provided such helpful info about training tools for block building. Will definitely use them.


----------

